# Feeding feral cat



## Berk (Oct 8, 2021)

I have a feral cat I’ve been feeding for a few weeks. She doesn’t hang around my house. Very skittish. She eats and leaves. I have a feeding station that she comes to but it won’t be A+ in the winter. I also have a two story sleeping house. She has shown no interest in it. It was about 10 yards away from her food. I pick the food up before dark to avoid night predators. Do you think, once winter is here, I could feed her in the lower level of the sleeping house?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

If you want her to consider the sleeping house, move her food dish about 3 or 4 inches a day toward it until it is close to the house. By then she will be very aware of it and it will just be a matter of whether or not she wants to use it. If she doesn't, don't worry too much because it probably means she has already found a warm place to be elsewhere.


----------

